
Intentional (Software) Qualities - lichtenberger
https://medium.com/@elizarov/intentional-qualities-7e6a57bb87fc
======
indentit
I agree that qualities like "fast"/"performant" are intentional, and are thus
prominently displayed in the project's readme, but are qualities like
"maintainable" often found as a stated goal in readmes?

Or if the readme doesn't mention such qualities, can one assume that if it
isn't deliberately fast etc. then it is likely to be maintainable because that
quality hasn't been sacrificed for a different one?

I'm tempted to say no because not all developers necessarily have the
experience to ensure their code base is easily maintainable, but assuming the
developer(s) do have experience in writing clean code, is it then safe to
assume it [is maintainable]?

~~~
lichtenberger
Shouldn't clean code always be maintainable? Or maybe if setting everything up
is too cumbersome or the build system is crappy it's not maintainable, hmm.

